# Mar em Sagres!



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5_5hfv8co#t=60&hd=1"]HERCULES Storm @ Sagres - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

Espectacular. 
Essas arribas tem à volta de 40 metros de altura.


----------



## ogalo (6 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Lindo ...


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

Realmente um show!!! Muito bom mesmo. 

Possivelmente por ser do interior, confesso que não vibro lá muito com ondulações e marés, mas não posso negar que estes embates em penhascos com 40m são fabulosos! 

Atenção que isto foi do dia 8 de Janeiro.


----------

